# here is the 573lbs. bear killed this morning



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 19, 2009)

It was so big they had to move it with the tractor


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Where did it come from???


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow...........


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 19, 2009)

been hearing about this one all day!! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow what a bear get her done. i wish i had a mount in my house of a bear that big. Great job hunter or we could call you big bear killer lol.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats a great bear wherever you hunt!!!


----------



## stuffer (Sep 19, 2009)

josh chatham said:


> been hearing about this one all day!! Congrats to the hunter!



now thats a good un


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 19, 2009)

My Word


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2009)

Tell us the story!   Wow!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 20, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Where did it come from???



the woods


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 20, 2009)

Big old Bear !!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 20, 2009)

This bear was killed Saturday morning In Gilmer County by my wife's uncle he has had a little trouble out the bear bothering his grandmother which is 97 years old and has to have someone with her at all times awhile back one of her daughters brought her some candy and placed it on her night stand for her to eat as she pleased, well that very same night this same bear made it's way onto her porch and tried to break the window where the candy was. LOL I don't believe that it will be trying to break any body else's windows out anymore. If Ya'll have any questions just ask me I will do my best to answer.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a grown one for sure!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2009)

What kinda broadhead was he using??


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a dang monster for sure.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 20, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> What kinda broadhead was he using??



Don't hold me to it but I believe it was a RAGE


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 20, 2009)

We need more pictures.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gumbo1 said:


> We need more pictures.



x2


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 20, 2009)

Great bear! Can you get a pict of someone standing next to it?


----------



## mbyers (Sep 20, 2009)

what kinda candy did this bear like? -----i'm going to walmart!!!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a buddy in Cherry Log who saw this bear (after it was killed) and signed the verification that it was 573 lbs...That bear is a WHOPPER!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! Just heard about this today! Thats a biggun for sure!


----------

